# freezing flounder



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

I was curious to see how everyone on here freezes there flounder. I use to scale them, filet them where there is one "top filet" and one "bottom filet" with skin on, no bones and freeze them and theyd last a year or so. I use to dethaw them and grill them skin side down.We also stuffed them this way by laying the bottom side skin down,placing crab meat bundle on center of filet, and cutting a slit longways about 3-6inches in the middle of the top filet and placing it on top of the crab meat/bottom fillet.

But, I am trying to figure out if I can skip scaling them and just filet them and cut the skin off and freeze them without the skin. This way I can take them out and fry them. I think the meat should still stay intact and together?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have always vacumm sealed them with the skin off, you will not have any issues.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I skin some for frying and leave the skin on for grilling with others,I just use a gallon ziploc and fill with water to cover them and freeze that way. Seems to last a good while.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I always filet them and take the skin off. Never had a problem with the meat coming apart, its plenty firm enough to hold up on its own. Freeze them with water or vacuum seal them. Make sure there aren't air bubbles if use water.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Filet and cut skin off and freeze in water


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Filet and cut skin off and freeze in water


Been freezing my flounder this way for a long time. They will last a couple years like this.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

flounderslayerman said:


> Been freezing my flounder this way for a long time. They will last a couple years like this.


+1. my granddaddy did this with crappie and brim for many years, so I just followed suit.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Back in the old days we used 1/2gal milk cartons


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Back in the old days we used 1/2gal milk cartons


Mom used gallon milk jugs with a large hole in the top/side while leaving the handle. Takes up alot of room though,si I use the ziplocs and freeze them laying down.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Filling bags with water just takes up so much room vs. using the ole vacuum sealer. We only go after flounder and freeze it like this all day long with no issues. However, most of the time, we eat it the night we catch it, with any filets we don't eat that night, sitting in ice water in the fridge ready for the next night or two.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> Been freezing my flounder this way for a long time. They will last a couple years like this.


Same here with no issue.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Vacuum sealer for me. I try to catch/gig lots of flounder during the warm water months and then freeze them so I have some very tasty "fillets" to eat over the winter months. 

I'll even freeze a few gutted flounder; head off, tail off with skin on, for a few baked stuffed flounder dinners. :thumbsup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ on vacuum packing.
We also keep the smaller fish whole too, less head/guts, to bake.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I fillet and portion out meals in freezer bags then fill the sink with Water. Place the open freezer bag in the water and let the pressure push out all the air. Close and freeze. Saves space without a vacuum sealer. Thawed out some from last year and was just fine. Now I'm hungry lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. I froze some portioned sized meals via vacuum sealer and also froze a large mess of them in water in a gallon ziplock bag, I put Just enough water to cover the fish after squeezing the air out. I lay the bag flat in the freezer that way it freezes like a book where u can stack them versus where if u would put the bag upright it would freeze in a 'blob' and take up more room and be harder to stack.


----------

